# Ear Taping. Am I doing it right?



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

A pic of my dog with his ears taped just wanted to know if I did them right. No I didn't make them super tight. Yes he is comfortable. He doesn't even notice them lol. Also yes the tape is dog safe tape.

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0178623254852_738179851_8749850_1247741_n.jpg


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

your images arn't showing up


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

what is ear taping?


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

http://leerburg.com/Photos/taped.jpg

This is taped ears. It's when a dog who's ears would normally be erect are having issues standing on their own so they are taped into the correct position to help them form in the right shape. It is not painful to the dog if done correctly. They should be checked daily to make sure there is no infection forming. Also the tape can never be left off over night but about every six days you should take off all the tape and let the ears rest for a few hours. This needs to continue being done until they stand on their own without tape. If they start to droop again then you need to tape them again.

If I can ever get my network to work properly I can actually post my dog with his cropped ears. If anyone has a spam e mail (so I don't get your real e mail if you are afraid of that) I can send you a picture to your e mail and you can post the picture of my dog for me because I want to make sure I'm doing it right before it messes them up. I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right but I just want to make sure.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it a problem if the dogs ears are supposed to stand up but don't or is it a cosmetic adjustment? Just curious!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

BmoreBruno said:


> Is it a problem if the dogs ears are supposed to stand up but don't or is it a cosmetic adjustment? Just curious!


It doesn't really effect them it is mostly asthetic, but some breeds require it to meet standards for their breeds and to show. It also has benifits thought. It can help reduce the risk of ear infections by having the ear be erect so it lets water evaporate instead of in floppy dog ears it can get stuck and they are prone to ear infections.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Some breeds also have their ears taped to enocourage them to remain floppy or to have a nicer looking fold. Australian shepherds, Rottwielers, Shetland sheepdogs, Colllies, Russel Terriers, Airedale Terriers are just a few of the many breeds that frequintly tape to encourage a certain fold to the ear.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Some breeds also have their ears taped to enocourage them to remain floppy or to have a nicer looking fold.


Good call I totally forgot about mastiffs and such lol.
http://www.burningriverboxers.com/boxer/final.gif


Here is another pic of my dogs ears

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...602660244_100002039153230_50666_7967307_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0178623254852_738179851_8749850_1247741_n.jpg Thats the first one just incase anyone missed it.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

That is really interesting I have never heard of that before.. I always wondered what lela would like with cropped ears and I have played iwth her ears by standing them up and she just looks plain silly LOL But i would be interested in seeing like before/after shots like before the taping and after the taping wasn't required anymore. My email is [email protected] if you want to send photos for me to post for you that is no issue..if you need a place to host the photos photobucket.com does that for free and all you have to do is copy the {img} code and it will put the picture right up for you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wait, what breed of dog do you have?


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

AWW ruby your pup looks so silly adorable and has this look of "why" in his eyes ! LOL. I don't think Lela would have ANY of that she cant stand it when I put a hat on her head let alone tape her ears! But it was cute to see!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It looks like you have him in a cropped ear set up. If his ears arn't cropped they shouldn't be wrapped.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

^^ What Erin said. That's not correct for a non cropped breed.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone got correct demonstration for him ?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Can't give a demonstration until we know what kind of dog it is. Different breeds require different methods of taping. If this dog is mixed, I would ask why bother at all.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

No they aren't cropped so how should I do it for not cropped ears. I have seen it done like that for German shepherds which is why I did it that way. He is a doberman malamute mix and is mostly malamute physically. If they can never stand I won't lol I just want to make them stand if they can stand. And thanks btw amavanna, but I just put it on facebook. I can't even get photobucket to upload the pics. It's weird lol. O well I figured out a way to show the pics. So, All that being said. Does someone have an example as to how they should be taped. I have seen many different ways and the way I did it seems to be the most common on german shepherds (his ears are like those type which is why I did it that way.)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

How old is the dog? Honestly, I'd just leave the ears be.



> I have seen many different ways and the way I did it seems to be the most common on german shepherds


No, it's not.

Those wrappings, for one, are too tight. If I have to do anything with ears, I prefer to glue the edges together with tear mender. It keeps the ears open and avoids various infections.










If you absolutely MUST tape, use pipe insulation and cut it to the shape of the ear, then use glue to secure it to the inner ear. Hair rollers work for small puppies.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Can you show people a picture non taped to maybe give everyone a better idea. It maybe what you want the ears to do, but like Xeph said if you aren't going to be showing the dogs or it isn't a "needed" requirement it may just be something that will be aggravating to the both of you. i think he is an adorable dog though!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

He is 3mo 2wks and 6 days old. They stand sometimes when he tips his head just right so they balance lol. I have seen many mixed opinions as to taping them earlier than teething and later than teething. Since his ears have a decreased chance of standing because the doberman and their sheer height (they still have pointy tips so they just look like big GSD ears) I figured it wouldn't hurt any to help them a little early. He doesn't even notice it's there so why is there a problem if that is what you were implying Xeph. Also I'm not being mean nor am I in a bad mood lol just so you all know. I'm just trying to get some info. Also if I really should leave his ears alone for a real reason then How should I tape them for when the time comes if how I am doing it now is wrong.

I've also heard of cutting out a foam insert in the shape of the inside of your dogs ear. Would that work better?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Xeph said:


> If you absolutely MUST tape, use pipe insulation and cut it to the shape of the ear, then use glue to secure it to the inner ear. Hair rollers work for small puppies.


Do you have a pic of that Xeph?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I can get one, but at 3 months, it is far too EARLY for taping! Ears do all sorts of funky things, and there's no point doing it until teething is done. Taping isn't done until 6-8 months, if at all.

I no longer tape ears.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok. I didn't know it was to tight because It isn't cutting off any blood flow and is still comfortable to him. Would his ears settle down though because I don't want them all the way on top of his head. Why do so many german shepherd people tape the ears like mine then. Just wondering. I like to be well informed all around.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/userfiles/ears taped.JPG

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb302/shepherdsbydesign/Spiritwithherearstaped.jpg

what about this way since I don't have any safe glue

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f83/pmezo/momcamera014.jpg

http://leerburg.com/Photos/tapedears.jpg

http://leerburg.com/Photos/taped.jpg


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Why do so many german shepherd people tape the ears like mine then.


There's German Shepherd people, and there are BYBs....big difference.

Gluing helps the ears stand, it does not affect set. Set is genetic.

My experience with taping like the above is lots of ear infections and hair loss.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok I was thinking of doing the foam thing because I saw that picture too on that site. I see your reasons and I appreciate your input.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BTW Tear Mender or Skin Bond is the recommended glue for taping ears. I prefer Tear Mender. You can get all the supplies you need at a human medical supply store (or Walmart xD). If you use glue, be sure to go to a medical supply store to get a solvent.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Very informative. I would love to have a Dobe some day, but would much rather pay someone to do the taping for me!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya. also what do you think of tincture of benzoin to help prevent the irritation. I was going to get an Irish terrier (until I found this guy needing rescue) and did a lot of research on gluing their ears because I knew I might have had to set them.

I've heard bad stories about people paying upwards of $400 or more to have the vet do it.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> but would much rather pay someone to do the taping for me!


Have you looked into that ruby..maybe a professional groomer or the vet would have a really good idea of how to do it and then you just have to maintain it, or at least be shown once so you have the right idea of how to do it. 

The only thing that would ..concern is too big of a word but we will use it for lack of a better one..is the taping seems to kinda squish the ear where as that one that xeph showed it seems to just help it stand..it almost reminds me of how you would get a tomato plant to stand up.

Just saw this


> I've heard bad stories about people paying upwards of $400 or more to have the vet do it.


I would check around yourself don't buy into horror stories cause I find people exaggerate some , check your local vets and find out their prices


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya he has an appointment here soon so I'll ask the vet too.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't feel obligated to take her price as set in stone in either. If her/his price seems to high it is not bad a thing to shop around. Many people have several vets for different needs ^_^


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya. I had a cheap vet for shots and a really good vet for important things when I lived in MI. Luckily when I moved to where I am now I found a good vet that is cheap too lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Ya. also what do you think of tincture of benzoin to help prevent the irritation.


Dunno....GSD people really don't use it.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Weird because it is very useful for keeping the glue attached and helps to prevent infection and stuff under the glued pieces.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

At three months I would go get some Knorr's unflavored gelatin powder at the grocery store. Either sprinkle it over the pups food or make a broth wih some chicken and pour that over the pups food. 

The gelatin will help those years come up. 

If they don't come up by six - eight months you can tape them then.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Good call I forgot that gelatin was made out of bones, hooves, and horns lol. Excellent tip lol. Thank you.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> gelatin was mad out of bones, hooves, and horns lol


Eww I totally didn't know that..I should read what i am eating ... isnt that what jello is mostly made of ..I hope I am confusing it for something else Bleh!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RubyFeuer said:


> Good call I forgot that gelatin was mad out of bones, hooves, and horns lol. Excellent tip lol. Thank you.



NP.... Merlin the dog in my avatar.... Carries very heavy leather for an ACD. Some in the breed were concerned they would come up properly. I started the gelatin daily at 9 weeks when he came home. By about 12 weeks they were both up with proper carriage and I stopped the gelatin. When he began teething I re started the gelatin (as some dogs ears will drop during teething) They never dropped and look great.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I love your dog's ears Bandit they are so tall and I think it makes him extra adorable


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

amavanna said:


> Eww I totally didn't know that..I should read what i am eating ... isnt that what jello is mostly made of ..I hope I am confusing it for something else Bleh!


Yep. That's why most vegetarians are finicky about gelatin (yes, jello is gelatin). I was cheering when they changed around the ingredients in Skittles so they're gelatin free now.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> Yep. That's why most vegetarians are finicky about gelatin (yes, jello is gelatin).


I always wondered what my sisters hangup was with jello she is a vegan but she never told me that..makes me wonder if she even KNOWS that but just read as a vegan to avoid it LOL. I also find it interesting it would aid in something like this that is crazy good knowledge to have.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

amavanna said:


> I love your dog's ears Bandit they are so tall and I think it makes him extra adorable


Thanks!!! Actually his ears are a point of criticism as far as his breed conformation goes. Smaller is prefered. His are a little big. There are bigger ears in his line and he got them. He pulls it off though. He is a large ACD and carries them properly. So they work on him.

The Avatar pic was taken when he was about a year old. He had not filled out and his head was not done growing.

This is what he looks like fully grown. From a few months back.












amavanna said:


> I always wondered what my sisters hangup was with jello she is a vegan but she never told me that..makes me wonder if she even KNOWS that but just read as a vegan to avoid it LOL. I also find it interesting it would aid in something like this that is crazy good knowledge to have.



It is good for you as well. It also works for other things in dogs. Brittle nails, joint issues, etc... Not a bad thing to add to the diet.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Omg what a handsome boy! I love that smile and your right his ears fit him much better now! But I still like the extra long ears on him


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

He is sooooo pretty. I brought home an ACD from the pound and my mom agreed with it at first then made me take him back. I was so upset he was so smart I had already taught him his name how to stop walking when I say so when we were walking and how not to pull on the leash in the day that I had him.

There is kelp in ice cream and bones, hooves, and horns lol. Sooooooooooo yummy lol. Just don't think about it lol.

Lucas' ears are very thick too so I think I might need to use gelatin plus the tape. I'll try just gelatin though until he starts teething then I will tape them and give him gelatin that way they have support to form while his teeth are growing in instead of loosing any work of raising them by letting them be floppy while they are teething.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

RubyFeuer said:


> There is kelp in ice cream and bones, hooves, and horns lol. Sooooooooooo yummy lol. Just don't think about it lol.


I don't think there is any bone material in ice cream. If so I would like to know why. It's dairy, so vegans couldn't eat it anyway but vegetarians can.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd wonder what the point of gluing, taping, etc a mixed breed is...
And he doesn't really look Doberman OR Malamute, fwiw.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I thought she said German Shepheard?


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

There might not be now but there was before. Ice cream has gelatin in it and gelatin is made with hooves, horns, and bones. Not sure though if it is still though. I would read the ingredients just to be sure. Maybe it's just in homemade ice cream now.

Gelatin (or similar substance) assists in absorbing some of the free water in the ice cream mix and helps prevent the formation of large crystals in the ice cream.

So since it said or a similar substance they might not use it anymore or very often.



grab said:


> I'd wonder what the point of gluing, taping, etc a mixed breed is...
> And he doesn't really look Doberman OR Malamute, fwiw.


He is. I saw his parents. I met him when he was 4 weeks old. I know what he is made of and it is because they try to stand sometimes. I want them to stand if they can. My decision because it does him no physical or mental harm. What do you think he looks like since he doesn't look like what he is to you?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

RubyFeuer said:


> There might not be now but there was before. Ice cream has gelatin in it and gelatin is made with hooves, horns, and bones. Not sure though if it is still though. I would read the ingredients just to be sure. Maybe it's just in homemade ice cream now.


Breyer's vanilla ice cream ingredients: milk, cream, sugar, natural tara gum, natural vanilla flavor.
I'm not sure what the gelatin would be for because cream is already pretty thick and the firmness is accomplished from being frozen. *shrugs*


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I just looked it up and it said it makes it so it doesn't form large ice crystals so that basically makes it stay nice and creamy when it freezes.

"The next ingredient, gelatin (or similar substance) assists in absorbing some of the free water in the ice cream mix and helps prevent the formation of large crystals in the ice cream."


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I make home made ice cream all the time and have NEVER used Gelatin! I make it out of Heavy whipping cream, sugar and vanilla or chocolate depending on the flavor!

Nevermind, this is off topic. 

Uhh.... Go ears!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I can get one, but at 3 months, it is far too EARLY for taping! Ears do all sorts of funky things, and there's no point doing it until teething is done. Taping isn't done until 6-8 months, if at all.
> 
> I no longer tape ears.


Agree with the too early taping.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My puppy's ears were droopy at the top at 3.5 months, but would sometimes go upright when he was excited and perked up. At one point one ear folded back and the other forward, this lasted a couple of weeks and I think he was about 4 months old at the time. I always thought he would have a slight fold in his ears, but they have now gone completely upright, and he is now 6.5 months. I think they straightened when he was about 5 months. He is a JRT x. It never occurred to me to try to influence what they were doing, I was perfectly happy either way. I know one of our puppy class trainers was disappointed when he no longer had one ear going backwards and one forwards tho, she loved that 

For a mixed breed I wouldn't really bother with ear taping, who cares what they look like? Folded ears are cute, upright ears a cute, why go through such a hassle just to get them upright? And they might still go upright on their own, and you might be wasting your time.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I understand perfectly that they might not stay up. I will wait until he is done teething to continue or help them a little during. It does him no physical or mental harm. It is my dog and I want to try to make them stand. I am home all the time and I have nothing better to do so it doesn't bother me to waste my time doing it if they don't end up standing in the end. If they don't o well I tried and it was entertaining. I will love him just as much either way. I don't see what difference it makes whether he is a mix or not as I've seen that brought up a lot. I don't mean to sound angry about it but it is just annoying that just because he is a mix it's a big deal to people.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I have to agree I don't see the difference of breed being an issue. I would say for the sake of finding out which direction the ears want to go naturally wait a few months . Also to double check prices for proper taping or glueing..point is , it IS your dog and it ISN"T a big deal from what it seems so I say have fun with it ^_^


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya I'm going to wait a few months more until towards the end of teething to see how they play out by themselves. I'm also going give him some gelatin like Bandit said. I'll talk to my vet at his next appointment and see if she can show me how to do it for my dog with his ear type.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> you might be wasting your time.


It's not just that. The more you futz with the ear leather, the harder it is to form it properly. It's like overworking cake fondant. If you knead it too much, it becomes sticky, fragile, and will not do what you want it to do. You need to just leave it be.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok sounds like it makes sense. I was mostly just practicing now and seeing how he would handle it and get advice from everybody now to make sure I was doing it right or if not how to do it right later. I'm sorry if I seemed to have gotten testy as the topic continued, but I just kept getting annoyed because people kept bringing up...why bother he's just a mutt...Annoyed me is all.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I think the only reason people keep bringing up the mixed breed thing is because the primary reason a person usually would try to make a dog appear one specific way or another is related to breed standards. Since he's a mix there isn't any specific standard to meet...

Anyway, I don't think it really matters either. Taping in the first place is a matter of taste. I really like Sydney's unevenly floppish ears, but not everyone does. And that's a-ok.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya one of my other dogs bean has one perky with a little flop on the end and the other one is basically the same but it got broken while playing when he was little so it is bent a little at the bottom so it can't stand as high as the other one. It's soooo cute though lol ^^ And yes for the most part I think Lucas would look better with perky ears. Am I going to care if they don't? No. Am I going to love him any less? No. I just think it's a fun thing to do and if it works it works and I'm happy if it doesn't work then I'm still happy lol. He doesn't care either lol. In that way he is already really mature. It's like when kids are playing with a dog and the dog is just like........ok just let me know when you are done... lol He just sits there or lays down and ignores it by watching the tv lol.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is a decade old and none of the posters are active anymore. You won't likely get an answer. I am closing this thread to further replies.


----------

